# HAPPY BIRTHDAY EBONIE



## popsi (Oct 11, 2007)

Hope you manage to have a lovely day honey xxxx


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

happy birthday emma. have a lovely day


----------



## Cath34 (Oct 14, 2008)

Happy Birthday Emma, have a good one.


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

sing along

happy birthday to you

happy birthday to you

happy birthday dear emma

happy birthday to youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

hip hip horray


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Yay. Wishing you a very happy birthday, have fun x


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Thank you girls for my happy birthday wishes


----------



## QUEEN B (Leighsa) (Sep 12, 2008)

Happy birthday hun, have a fab day.

Love leighsa.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimi41 (Feb 28, 2008)

Happy Birthday Ebs


----------

